# Repair of Incar Parastomal Hernia



## carol52 (May 3, 2012)

Does anyone have a CPT code for a repair of a Parastomal Incisional Hernia?
" A posterior rectus plane was developed on the right side, dissected back until we were fully encompassing around the back of the stoma. The hernia was reduced.  The fascia was stitched together to close the stomal hernia".    Thanks for everyones help


----------



## koatsj (May 3, 2012)

Look at 44346.


----------



## cmartin (May 3, 2012)

There's one with revision of a urostomy too (50728), but if no revision and/or some other type of ostomy, then just use standard incisional hernia repair codes.


----------



## Lujanwj (May 3, 2012)

49561 unless dr take colon than 44346.  The stoma is coming out of an incision and that incision is herniating.


----------

